# Nissan X-Trail 2005 - ABS & 4WD lights on, speedo gauges not working



## JayB (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi there everyone, I'm a newbie and this is my very first post here. 

I am driving an Automatic 2005 Nissan X-Trail ST ALL MODE 4 x 4 and noticed the following issue this morning. On my dashboard the ABS and 4WD lights lit up permanently, and the speedometer, as well as the temperature, mileage and revolution gauges didn't work. The funny thing is, I just checked everything again to make sure I didn't miss anything before my post and now everything is back to normal again. Any ideas what the issue might be? Yesterday my battery was completely dead because I forgot to turn off my head lights. I got a jump start by the roadside assistance and wonder if this might be connected maybe...?

Thank you for any response!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no clue, but it seems too much of a coincidence not to be related to the power outage. The fact its all back to normal is a good sign. Hopefully it doesn't act up again. Good luck.


----------

